# Degree Attestation



## thinktank (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi Guys:yo:

I am sorry if this question is asked before as I could not find the relevant answer.

What is the process to attest your degree for UAE, abu Dhabi? How is it supposed to be done?

I got mine attested for Oman in 2008, so it was verified by HEC first and then Oman embassy, Islamabad.

Do I have to get it attested again from HEC or not required? 

How long the entire process will take?

Anyone's help will be appreciated.:wave:


----------



## Star_Psy (Oct 29, 2013)

*Steps for attestation in detail*

I'm currently waiting on the Abu Dhabi security clearance. It's been almost 4 months now. 

Anyway, this is what I had to do to get my docs attested in the US. Here are the steps that I had to follow in their respective order:

1. Get a copy of the document notarized.
2. Have the Secretary of State of Michigan validate the notarization.
3. Have the US Department of State validate the Michigan State validation.
4. Have the UAE Embassy in the US validate the US Department of State's validation.

I also had to attest my marriage docs in their country of origin, which is Bangladesh. This is what my relatives had to do for me over there, in order:

1. Notarize the document.
2. Get it attested by the Bangladesh Ministry of Foreign Affairs.
3. Get it stamped by the UAE Embassy in Bangladesh.

IMPORTANT FURTHER STEPS FOR YOU: Since you already have the endorsement of the HEC in Pakistan, you need to send this endorsed document to the Pakistani Ministry of Foreign Affairs. I checked them out and one of their consular functions is to attest documents endorsed by the HEC. So there is another step that can be completed at the national level in Pakistan. And it is necessary for the Abu Dhabi security clearance and before your docs will be stamped by the UAE Embassy in Pakistan. Here's the link.

Ministry of Foreign Affairs - Islamabad, Pakistan

Your final step will be getting your degree stamped/attested by the UAE Embassy in Pakistan. As you'll notice, they require that your docs are attested to by Pakistan's MOFA prior to submission to them. Here's the link:

Embassy of the UAE in IslamAbad » Legalisation

So, this is what you have to do now in order:

1. Get the HEC attested copy(s) of your degree sent over to MOFA in Pakistan for attestation.
2. Get the MOFA attested copy attested by the UAE Embassy in Pakistan.

I'm not sure if the Omani stamp on the copy you have will effect anything. I would think that the only thing concerning MOFA's granting of attestation would be the presence of HEC's attestation. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## ttxor1 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks, Star_Psy, for this. Did you use an courier service for US Department of State validation, or did you send them directly to State?

ttxor1


----------



## Star_Psy (Oct 29, 2013)

ttxor1 said:


> Thanks, Star_Psy, for this. Did you use an courier service for US Department of State validation, or did you send them directly to State?
> 
> ttxor1


I sent the documents directly to the Dept. of State. 

There are two types of authentications they have - the apostille and authentication certificate. The type you choose depends on the country you need the document for. To the best of my knowledge, most if not all Arab countries - including the UAE - require the authentication certificate instead of the apostille. You need to make sure you request that in your cover letter.

There are some more instructions you need to follow - like filling out a form, providing the fee, etc. It's all listed in the following link:

Office of Authentications

Make sure you notice the different physical vs. mailing address. 

And, VERY IMPORTANT: Make sure you use FedEx, UPS, or DHL tracked mail. Fold an express mail envelope and put it inside the express mail envelope you have everything else in. Make sure to include a filled out return airbill as well. Record the tracking number of this return airbill before you seal the envelope you're going to send. 

If I can be of any further assistance, let me know.


----------

